#ubuntu-qt 2018-01-17
<lubot> <tsimonq2> http://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/releasing/2018-January/004602.html
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So it seems the plan is to get 5.9.4 out this week.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That lines up well, so we can get things in for Alpha 2.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> cjwatson has offered to help unblock things for other arches on request, and I'll probably end up doing it alongside the nodejs transition I've been planning.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But it'll probably be the weekend before I get a chance to make some headway...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If 5.9.4 gets released before then and you want to help package things, let me know :)
<lubot> <mattia> @tsimonq2, Note that in sid some nodejs rdeps ftbfs on some archs, you may want to try them out before syncing in bionic
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mattia, Ok
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 we will need in 5.9.4 https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/210552/
<lubot> <acheronuk> http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtwayland.git/commit/?h=5.9&id=bf09c7a1493c01a65ee0f110b37a04e653edc08e
<lubot> <acheronuk> Ref: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=381630
<ubottu> KDE bug 381630 in generic-wayland "Crash in wl_proxy_create_wrapper in QtWayland after window destruction" [Crash,Resolved: upstream]
<lubot> <acheronuk> Did not make it into 5.9.4, so needs backporting
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok, wfm
<lubot> <acheronuk> We have any working notes anywhere?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, No, but it would probably be a good idea :)
<lubot> <acheronuk> Yeah, just so we don't forget things like this in a week or so.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know we both have Phab instances, wanna do it on one of those, or just an Etherpad or something?
<lubot> <acheronuk> Phab is nicer, but people would need to sign up for stuff they maybe don't want. A pad is quick and dirty, but works/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok, away from a computer at the moment, so feel free to create it
<lubot> <acheronuk> I'm just going to do tha same, so later. I have for now used pen and paper. 😱
<lubot> <acheronuk> Well, pencil...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hehe ok
<lubot> bhdouglass was removed by: bhdouglass
#ubuntu-qt 2018-01-19
<LocutusOfBorg> mitya57, tsimonq2   [ Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer ]
<LocutusOfBorg>   * Make libqt5opengl5-dev provide libqt5opengl5-desktop-dev and not
<LocutusOfBorg>     libqt5opengl5. Thanks Adrian Bunk for noticing.
<LocutusOfBorg> I need the change in Ubuntu, because of openmw build failure, it can't install qtbase5-dev and libqt5opengl5-dev automatically
<lubot> <mitya57> I am going to do another qtbase upload to Debian today, after that it will be a good idea to merge it to Ubuntu.
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks :D
<LocutusOfBorg> I hope you can do them both <3
<tsimonq2> Ok, cool :)
<LocutusOfBorg> please somebody retry openmw once it is built :)
<lubot> <mitya57> I can try to do both, yes :)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<lubot> <mitya57> I prepared the merge in Git, but I want to wait a bit to make sure my changes do not break anything. So I'll upload it tomorrow.
#ubuntu-qt 2018-01-20
<lubot> <mitya57> Building now in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3106/+packages, will publish when it is built
<lubot> <mitya57> In Debian I got https://bugs.debian.org/887806, any idea how to fix it? I am already using dpkg-maintscript-helper rm_conffile, but it seems that it does not remove the directory…
<ubottu> Debian bug 887806 in libqt5core5a "libqt5core5a: please clean up leagcy files properly" [Normal,Open]
#ubuntu-qt 2018-01-21
<lubot> <mitya57> @mitya57, ppc64el and s390x still waiting to build. Are the buildds disabled?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Yes, try asking cjwatson to unblock
 * mitya57 clicks the publish button for qtbase merge
<mitya57> What do you guys think about OpenGL ES vs desktop OpenGL on arm64? Currently that is our major delta from Debian, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=799113#10 explains why the Debian will not use OpenGL ES there.
<ubottu> Debian bug 799113 in src:qtbase-opensource-src "Should arm64 be using -opengl es2 instead of desktop?" [Important,Open]
<mitya57> I would like to drop that delta eventually, but I don’t want to break popular hardware like Raspberry Pi 3. Any ideas?
<lubot> <mitya57> @LocutusOfBorg, openmw built fine on amd64 and i386; won't build on arm* because it needs the desktop OpenGL, needs build on ppc64el and s390x.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, I don't know the particular technical details but I absolutely do not want to break arm64 builds just in case Lubuntu wants a Pi 3 image 😉
#ubuntu-qt 2020-01-13
<lisandro> mitya57: I'll hopefully be in vacs by the time 5.14.1 is tagged, so I mighe be able to help
<mitya57> Great!
#ubuntu-qt 2020-01-17
<lubot> <mitya57> I am sorry to say that, but I won't have time for Qt 5.14 until February. Too much work at $job.
<lubot> <RikMills> Thanks for the update
#ubuntu-qt 2020-01-18
<lubot> <RikMills> think pyqt5 is finally good!
<lubot> <mitya57> Yes! http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/p/pymca/focal/arm64
<lubot> <RikMills> and migrated. nice. :)
